# سؤال بخصوص متحسسات الحرارة في السبلت يونت 4 طن و 2 طن



## م.سامر الزبيدي (21 يناير 2012)

*السلام عليكم 
كيف الحال اخواني ..... في سوال محيرني بخصوص متحسسات الحرارة و البرودة ( سينسور ) في اجهزة السبلت :- 
1- هل صحيح انه السبلت يتكون من متحسسات للتبريد و التدفئة كل على حدة ام تكون مشتركة للعمليتين ؟؟
2- يوجد متحسس للبرودة يحتوي على راس بصلة ( لا اعرف ما هي مكوناتها ارجو الافادة ان امكن )) قريب من المبخر (( الفريزر)) هل هو فقط للبرودة ام له خاصية اخرى و هل يتحكم بسرعة المروحة في حالة اوتوو ؟؟؟؟و ما اعراض اعطاله ؟؟؟؟
3- يوجد متحسس ملاصق للمبخر على شطل كبسولة .. هل هو للتدفئة فقط ام له خاصية اخرى و هل يوثر على سرعة المروحة في حالة الاوتوو ... و ما هي اعراض اعطالهو هل يوقف الدائرة بالكامل في حال تعطله؟؟؟؟ و ما هي مكوناته الداخلية
4- متحسس خارجي في المكثف على شكل كبسولة ملاصق للمكثف ما هي وضائفة و ما اعراض اعطاله ...

هل يوجد غير هذه المتحسسات .....ارجو الافادة ان امكن مع جزيل الشكر للمهندسين و الفنين القائمين على هذا المنتدى *


----------



## م.سامر الزبيدي (21 يناير 2012)

43 مشاهدة و ماكو مساعدة


----------



## ابراهيم هندى (21 يناير 2012)

الحساسات بجهاز تكييف الاسبليت 3 انواع نوع براس اسود خزف ويكون لقياس درجة حرارة الغرفه ونسميه room sensor ويركب فى الوحده الداخليه على الكويل ( المبخر )
النوع الثانى ويسمى indoor sensor ويقيس درجة حرارة امبخر ويركب ايضا فى الوحده الداخليه للجهاز الاسبليت
النوع الثالث ويسمى outdoor sensor ويكون عمله فى حالة عاكس الدوره وشغل الجهاز heat pump
ارجو ان اكون افدتك


----------



## Eng.alaadinmoh (21 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم اخي الفاضل عندي شوية معلومات يمكن تفيدك بس معلش هطول عليك شوية :
كما نعلم جميعا ان وظيفة الحساسات هي الشعور بدرجة الحرارة و تحويلها الى (اشارات كهربائية مثل السينسور المتصل بالثرموستات الانالوج بالنظم القديمة )او الكترونية(و المتصل بلوحات الكترونية تتحكم في تشغيل الاجهزة بشكل عام ) لحد كده احنا تمام قوي ماشي ؟
هقولك بعض البنود المهمة جدا و ارجو التركيز :
* تصنف الحساسات حسب (طريقة تشغيلها , حجمها , اماكن تركيبها , وظيفتها في الدائرة الكهربائي او الالكترزنية .....)
** بالنسبة للسؤال الرابع (( هذا الحساس وظيفته قياس درجة حرارة الوحدة الخارجية ...في حالة التشغيل على البارد تكون الوحدة الخارجية تعما كمكثف و تكون درجة الحرارة مرتفعة واذا زادت عن الحد القياس المسموح يعطى الحساس اشارة للوحة الكترونية الرئيسية لقطع التيار و ايقاف الكمبرسور عن العمل


----------



## Eng.alaadinmoh (21 يناير 2012)

لايقاف الكمبرسور عن العمل لان هذا يدل على بعض الاعطال منها ( توقف مروحة الوحدة الخارجية عن العمل بسبب احتراق الموتور او كسر الريش او تلف كباستور موتور المروحة او تلف الكونتاكتور الموصل للتيار الى المروحة في الوحدات الكبيرة ........,
و من الاعطال ايضا زيادة ضغط الفريون مما يسبب ارتفاع في درجة الحرارة 
و من الاعطال ايضا انسداد فتحة خروج الهواء الساخن المطرود من الوحدة الخارجية (و حصلت قبل كده مع واحد كان مركب الغطاء القماش الشتوي لحماية الوحدة الخارجية من الامطار و الاتربة و لما جاء الصيف نسي يشيلو و كل ما يشغل المكيف يفصل علطول ........)))


----------



## Eng.alaadinmoh (21 يناير 2012)

و في حالة التشغيل على الحار (لو الجهاز بنظام الهيت بامب يعني الكمبرسور بيشتغل في الشتاء و موجود عاكس الدورة ) بتكون الوحدة الخارجية تعمل كمبخر يعني درجة الحرارة منخفضة و ايضا يترجم الحساس تلك الرحارة الى اشارات و ارسالها الى اللوحة الرئيسية لضبط تشغيل الجهاز حسب المطلوب .....و هكذا


----------



## Eng.alaadinmoh (21 يناير 2012)

اما اعراض اعطاله ( في اغلب الانواع مثل الزامل و يونيون اير و كاريير و دايكن الحديث اذا انقطع سلك الحساس الخارجي لاي سبب تتوقف الوحدة الخارجية عن العمل بكل مشتملتها يعني المروحة لا تعمل و الكمبرسور كمان لا يعمل حفاظا على سلامتهم من ارتفاع درجة الحرارة و الضغط ........و تظهر على الشاشة الرقمية كود خطأ ( error cod ) يختلف من شركة لاخرى يعنى مثلا ممكنن يظهر ( E12 , E10,........) 
و هذا الكود يمكن الاستدلال عليه من خلال الكتالوج الخاص بالمكيف ( SERVICE MANEUAL) او الاتصال على الشركة المصنعة او اقرب فرع للصيانة و اعطاءهم الرقم و سوف يخبرك المتخصصون ان الخلل بالحساس الخارجي 
و ممكن كمان لما يظهر الكود ده في بداية تشغيل الجهاز لاول مرة هذا يعني ان الحساس لما يتم توصيله في اللوحة الالكترونية و بمجرد الفحص السريع تجد المشكلة فين بالضبط ....
معلش سامحني على الاطالة و لكن لسة في كلام كتير عن الحساسات اكملك في وقتا لاحق 
ان شاء الله
لان الساعة دلوقتي عندي في السعودية الواحدة و النصف بع منتف الليل و احب اقولك حاجة تانية 
(كان لى الشرف ان تكون هذه المشاركة الاولى لي والفعالة في المنتدي و ان تكون من نصيبك و ارجو ان تتواصل معي اذا لم يتضح لك اي من الكلام السابق .. اتركك في رعاية الله (اخوك في الله م/ علاء الدين


----------



## م.سامر الزبيدي (21 يناير 2012)

aشكرا جزيلا اخوان ما قصرتو و اتمنى المشاركة اكثر من باقي اعضاء المنتدى لكي تعم الفائدة .... هذا و اكرر فائق شكري لكل من شارك


----------



## م.سامر الزبيدي (22 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم اخوان .... بعد المداولة مع احد المهندسين في مكان عملي تبين ما يلي:-
1- متحسس ( room sensor ) يوجد في القطعة الداخلية ملاصف للمبخر على شكل مبسولة ... يعمل في التبريد و التدفئة ....حيث يعطي اشارة الى الكرت الالكتروني بدرجة حرارة الغرفة التي تقدر من 0 الى 50 درجة تقريبا و بالتالي يعمل الكرت على (((فصل الضاغط عن العمل عند الوصول للحرارة المطلوبة عند التبريد او التدفئة + يوخر عمل مروحة المبخر عن العمل الى ان تصل الى درجة الحرارة المطلوبة للمبخر عند التدفئة فقط + ينظم حركة المروحة في نظان الاوتو ))) عند عطله تحدث عدم انتظام بين درجة حرارة الغرفة و شاشة العرض و يعطي في اكثر الاجهزة رمز E2
2- سينسور امام المبخر و يسمى ( antifreez sensor ) وظيفته يوقف عمل الضاغط او المنظومة عند تجمع الثلج فيها و كذلك يعكي الدورة لغرض اذابة الثلج ...و يكون راسه منتفخ و يرتبط بالكرت الالكتروني .
3 - سينسور خارجي (( out door sensor )) يشبه الكبسولة و يعمل على التبريد و التدفئة حيث في التبريد عند عمل المكثف و ارتفاع درجة حرارة المكثف في فص الصيف اعلى من المطلوب يعطي اشارة الى الكرت الالكتروني لايقاف الضاغط ..... و في التدفئة في الشتاء ربما يتجمع ثلج على المكثف الخارجي فيعمل على ارسال اشارة لغرض عكس الدورة لغرض اذابة الجليد (( و عطله رمز E3 )) يكون ملاصق للمكثف .
4 - في بعض الاجهزة يوجد سينسور اضافي في القطعة الخارجية يسمى (( antifreeze sensor)) و عمله اذابة الثلج المتكون عن طريق عكس الدورة ..
5 - سينسور ارتفاع الضغط داخل المنظومة (( high pressure )) يعمل على فصل الضاغط عن العمل عند ارتفاع الضغط اعلى من الحد المقرر له .... و يكون مكانه في القطعة الخارجية قرب الضاغط ..
6- سينسور انخفاض الضغط (( low pressure )) و يعمل على فصل الضاغط عن انخفاض ضغط الغاز في المنظومة و موقعه قرب الضاغط ... 
7- توجد ايضا متحسسات لمقياس الرطوبة و co2 و التدخين 

ارجو الافادة للجميع


----------

